# Holden sizing.



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Does anyone know how the 08 Holden jackts fit?
like do you have to go a size up or a size down?


I have to ask all these questions cause I live 5 hours away from a decent skateshop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't have a holden jacket, but this should help:

Holden Sizing Chart | evo


----------



## hoboken (Mar 13, 2008)

CeeyMar said:


> Does anyone know how the 08 Holden jackts fit?
> like do you have to go a size up or a size down?
> 
> 
> I have to ask all these questions cause I live 5 hours away from a decent skateshop.



I just bought the Holden Cfm jacket in small and it fits just right. Not baggy at all, but not skin tight. I think they fit true to size.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

They fit true to size. But be warned, Its a tailored fit, in between loose and skinny. So if you're looking to look gangster, I'd look somewhere else. But you shouldn't, cause Holden is the shiznat.


----------

